# Mane Pulling: What to charge?



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm known as the "mane person" at my barn. I usually do "cheater pulling" for people, but there's a few people I know like a traditionally pulled mane better. Although my cheater pulls are as close to a real pulled look as possible, I think.

Show season is coming up and I realized I'd be having a lot more people wanting manes done for the season. I decided to start asking for a small fee. I feel kind of bad, because I'm really not trying to nickel and dime everyone, but it does take my time, and I use 2-4 razor blades just on one mane.

I was thinking $5 for cheater pulls, but I'm not sure about traditional pulling. Sometimes it depends on how the horse behaves. The cooperative horses, I'd be happy to do for $15, but on some of the uncooperative horses...well, I'd want a little more, because when they're wiggling all over the place, it inevitably takes more time. What do you guys think?


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

I think that those are very fair rates. You should get paid for your time and effort. Those who are asking you to do this shouldn't expect you to do it for free.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

I charge around $20-25 for traditional mane pulling. I usually do 2-3 half hour sessions. (The horses here have really thick manes.) I charge more for the bratty horses and less when it's just a touch-up mid show season.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Double minimun wage per hour plus cost of supplies. If you don't, you will soon regret it as people will try to take advantage. It costs you money to go and get the supplies. If you are good, people don't mind paying. Work at building your reputation and don't take on cheater jobs as they will help destroy your reputation. There's a gal now with such a reputation for not only braiding but can turn out a polished horse, like a beautician, that she's gets asked to be at the biggest shows. She now get some great travelling in and people pay dearly for her services.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL, there's not enough money in the world to get me to pull manes for shows again! I hated doing it as a teenager and NOW? Not on your life, so $100 for the real deal? Just kidding, the poster who suggested double minimum wage plus any materials sounds pretty fair. I would not balk at $20-25 if I had to have a mane pulled for hunter braids. And $20-25 depending on how good the braiding job was and if you sewed in the braids would be pretty reasonable if you decide to do braiding too. 

Ditto what was said about 'cheater pulls'.


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

DressageIsToDance said:


> I'm known as the "mane person" at my barn. I usually do "cheater pulling" for people, but there's a few people I know like a traditionally pulled mane better. Although my cheater pulls are as close to a real pulled look as possible, I think.
> 
> Show season is coming up and I realized I'd be having a lot more people wanting manes done for the season. I decided to start asking for a small fee. I feel kind of bad, because I'm really not trying to nickel and dime everyone, but it does take my time, and I use 2-4 razor blades just on one mane.
> 
> I was thinking $5 for cheater pulls, but I'm not sure about traditional pulling. Sometimes it depends on how the horse behaves. The cooperative horses, I'd be happy to do for $15, but on some of the uncooperative horses...well, I'd want a little more, because when they're wiggling all over the place, it inevitably takes more time. What do you guys think?


GIRL WHEN I WAS A KID 25 years ago we charged 50.00 to to a pull and braid. it took several hours we had so many ppl paying 50. we could barely get our own horses ready!


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

remember that anyone who has the money to pay you to ready their horse has PLENTY of money. So i wouldn't worry a BIT about charging them 50. that is what we used to earn back in the 80s for pete sake.

what is a cheater pull?


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Cheater pull = using a razor or solo comb instead of actually pulling the mane to thin it. 


Depends, for me. I usually charge about $25-$30 for a straight pull, regardless of length of mane, however I will charge $10 extra if the horse misbehaves or needs to be aced. As soon as I get up on that stool I charge. If I can't finish due to a risk on my safety then it's too bad for the owner. Similar to what I charge for riding. $20/exercise ride as soon as my foot is in the stirrup. I'm risking my health and safety therefore I expect to get paid up front, regardless of how the ride/task goes.


----------



## cincojumper8 (Sep 17, 2009)

I usually am charged $40 at the barn for a touch up mane pull, more if it has been all winter etc.


----------

